# Trooper Gabriel Rich



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Gabriel Rich*

Alaska State Troopers, Alaska

End of Watch: Thursday, May 1, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/1/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Gabriel Rich and Sergeant Scott Johnson were shot and killed while investigating reports that a person had brandished a firearm in the village of Tanana several days earlier.

Both troopers had gone to a home on Front Street to speak to the suspect. At some point during the investigation both troopers were fatally shot inside of the home.

One subject was taken into custody following the incident.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel James Cockrell
Alaska State Troopers
5700 E Tudor Road
Anchorage, AK 99507

Phone: (907) 269-5511

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22066-trooper-gabriel-rich#ixzz30aLhEm7m


----------

